# which sublimation printer???



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

hi ive spent hours researching the best printer to get for sublimation and too be honest its all gobbledeegook to me! can anyone just give me a decent printer please. the ricoh has good and bad reviews but i read somewhere that you cant have a bulk feed system with it like an epson can. any help would be truly appreciated, cheers, tez in uk.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

For sublimation you really only have two choices.......certain Epsom printers that can have clogging issues and you can have bulk ink supply or a Ricoh however you cannot have a bulk system


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Or you can go to large format.

Frank


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

First suggestion - never buy a bulk system. Search this forum and you will find dozens of threads on problems with bulk systems. The vast majority do not work and you will waste more ink trying to get ink flowing properly then you will use creating products. If you go the Epson route you are best served with refillable cartridges. Much more reliable.


----------



## peppapig134 (Jul 4, 2011)

what does large format mean? sorry


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You will find the Ricoh GX7000 printer has nice sized cartridges so you don't have to fool with the bulk ink system like the Epson printers. It also has an optional paper tray so you can print up to 13 x 19. It is a great solution with much less problems than an Epson using bulk ink systems. Your print costs are about the same with the Ricoh vs Epson with bulk ink.

Wide format printers are 42" and wider and use bulk inks and are a great solution if you can justify the size and initial expense.

Rich


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If I am not mistaking the Epson 7XXX series is considered wide format and is a 24" wide printer. The reason people buy bulk systems is the promise of being able to purchase ink at a cheaper price. unfortunately the price they save in buying ink is lost by the amount of ink wasted keeping it running.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The 42" printer width rule for wide format sublimation was set by Sawgrass many years ago. Because Coastal carries the J-Teck wide format sublimation inks along side the Sawgrass small format inks we cannot break that rule. The 42" and wider printers do not cost much more than the 24" printers and have many additional benefits beyond just the size

Rich


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

peppapig134 said:


> hi ive spent hours researching the best printer to get for sublimation and too be honest its all gobbledeegook to me! can anyone just give me a decent printer please. the ricoh has good and bad reviews but i read somewhere that you cant have a bulk feed system with it like an epson can. any help would be truly appreciated, cheers, tez in uk.


 A decent printer for what?
What is your budget?
What do you plan to print? Adult baseball uniforms or mouse pads?
I haven't seen any bad reviews on the Ricoh 3300 and it's probably the easiest to start with. No one can really pick a printer for you. With Ricoh the biggest you can print is 13 X 19 after that it's the Epson desktops like the 4880 and after that it's the wide format printers which includes some epsons and others.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

There are a lot of pros and cons are about sublimation printers and most of the times it comes right down to money. I happen do have a 54" Roland Fj and a epson workforce which I am very happy with and am using a bulk in system (CISS) for over a year with the Workforce, and and works just great. One thing is you don't want to have your printer setting around too long without use.


----------



## q8kuba (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all 
I am new to this forum and really enjoy it 
i have Q 
what best printer for ink jet and best for sublimation is it better to have one for each ?? 
last in my country we have those printers which is good to have for sublimation and which for ink heat transfer?? 
printer Epson L550 / L355 / L300 / L210 / L110 / L120 and Epson WorkForce WF-2010W


----------



## mbat2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, I have a nearly new Ricoh 3110 with Sawgrass cartridges for sale!


----------



## padrino (Feb 28, 2008)

I started with Epson 7510 prints 11x17, 13x19 , and fast .I have 3rd party ink with profile, I run the ink with refillable cartridges . 9 months going without clogging. I've read cartridges are better over bulk system. They run 149-190$. I only do aluminum license plates.


----------



## LevyBetancourt (Mar 7, 2015)

Can I run subliminal ink on the EPSON L120?


----------



## Kremlin (Feb 10, 2015)

I own the Ricoh SG7100DN. Have owned it for almost a year now and it still performs like day one. I'd certainly add it to your list of printers to consider.

I am closing my shop up though, so if you'd be interested in purchasing it, pm me.


----------



## dus7 (Oct 18, 2012)

We (where I work) own two *Ricoh sg7100dn* printers and accurate pantone color is a big issue. The power driver Sawgrass provides works fairly well, but some colors do not match Pantone. We even became so desperate that I ended up making my own profile with a spectrophotometer and all that. It actually worked okay, but still not as good as we'd like. Profiling a desktop printer may seem silly to some, but desperate times...


----------

